# curious about some leaves for a viv



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

been walking around in my backyard today looking at random bugs and such. found a couple praying manti. but also stumbled across these leaves. they are growing in with the thick brush that has covered my fence for a while. didnt know if they would be any good for a viv being so big. but i grabbed a couple and figured someone could help me out. 










and ideas? i live in southeastern va


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

They look like they might be mulberry, but i'm not 100% sure.


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

Mer_ said:


> They look like they might be mulberry, but i'm not 100% sure.


nice i think your right. because some of them are full and some of them have the creases in them...or whatever you call them lol. 


safe to use for a viv? not sure


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Are you trying to plant? Or leaf litter? Id let them die first. Then boil away.


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

§lipperhead said:


> Are you trying to plant? Or leaf litter? Id let them die first. Then boil away.


hehe sorry i should of specified. im going to use for leaf litter to cover up the bottom. i got them drying out right now. grabbed a whole branch. along with some magnolia and oak leaves.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Leaves can be toxic though. Id ID it then use the search button


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

Yea, i agree just let then dry out and then boil/bake/nuke them. Make sure they are in a pesticide free area though. . Will has a good point about leaves potentially being toxic. So my recommendation stands only if it is Mulberry or anything else that is nontoxic


----------

